# Setting up a Creche



## slinn (10 Sep 2009)

Hi All
Husband and I are considering buying a house that will allow us to run a B&B and a creche. Just wondering if anyone knows the regulations that apply to a creche, have looked into insurance, vetting, first aid courses etc. But am unclear about health and safety regulations.

Any advice greatly appreciated


----------



## woodbine (10 Sep 2009)

*How do I?*

_This section gives practical simple solutions to frequently asked questions, in a step by step manner._


... set up a creche ... set up a Bed & Breakfast ... set up a non-EEA branch or business in Ireland ... set up a hairdressing / beauty salon ... find support for a young entrepreneur ... find support for female entrepreneurs ... set up a café / restaurant ...set up a recruitment agency? ...comply with the new WEEE Directive? ...comply with recycling legislation? ...as an employer, fulfil my obligations regarding PRSA's? ...calculate the minimum wage? ...deal with issues of bullying, harassment and sexual harassment in the work place? ...check holiday entitlements of my employees? What is Intellectual Property and how do I protect it? *... set up a creche *


*Introduction *
If you are planning to set up a creche, regulations set down the standards of health, safety and welfare that must be in place. The regulations cover important areas such as child/staff ratios, premises and facilities, floor space, ventilation, sanitation, food, safety measures, facilities for rest and play, insurance, administration, etc. and have initial and ongoing cost implications. 

*Steps* 

Research legislation and regulations; ensure that you understand which regulations apply to your situation; take steps to ensure compliance.
Ensure that you meet the basic standards for childcare, which are that a child-minder should:

Have completed a First Aid course (or be working towards completing one) 
Have a landline telephone on the premises 
Have a second person in the area to call on in an emergency 
Have completed a professional childminding course (or be working toward completing one) 
Have the relevant insurance to practice as a childminder 
Offer the parents two references from previous parents or employers.

Contact your County Childcare Committee, which will provide training and advice in meeting the basic standard for childcare, as well as (in some cases) grants.
Contact the Health Services Executive. You are required by law to do this if you have more than three pre-school children (including your own) in your care. You may not single-handedly look after more than six children, no more than three of which may be under one year old.
Write a business plan for your creche, especially if you need funding.
*Cost* 
The cost of setting up a creche depends on individual circumstances. 
However, grants may be available from your local County Childcare Committee for setting up, improving services, and quality assurance. 
The National Childcare Investment Programme 2006 - 2010 is a major programme of investment in childcare infrastructure. €575 million has been allocated to the 5-year programme, including €358 million for capital investment. It is anticipated that the programme will create up to 50,000 new childcare places, with the objective of assisting parents to access affordable, quality childcare. 
The National Childcare Investment Programme will seek to: 
create 5,000 after-school and 10,000 pre-school education places; 
support childcare facilities for disadvantaged parents and their children; 
support quality measures for childminders and parent and toddler groups; 
provide education measures for children and adults in areas of disadvantage. 
The programme will develop quality childcare supports and services, delivered at local level through the City and County Childcare Committees under the coordination of Pobal. 
Capital grants to develop childcare facilities are available to childcare providers in both the private and community sector. 
Private sector applicants may apply for grant assistance of up to €100,000 towards the capital cost of developing a childcare facility in a catchment area where there is a demonstrated childcare need. An applicant may apply for more than one grant, provided the subsequent childcare facilities are in different catchment areas and subject to an overall ceiling of €500,000. In each case, an applicant must provide at least 25% of the total funding required for the project. 
Community/not-for-profit sector applicants may apply for grant assistance towards the capital cost of developing a childcare facility based on a demonstrated childcare need in the area. The level of funding will be determined by the number of places the group proposes to provide and several criteria based on specific local need. A maximum grant of €1.2 million is available under the programme, subject to a maximum cost per place of €24,000. Applications will also be assessed based on the sustainability of a project. 
Capital grants are also being made available to assist Childminders and Parent and Toddler Groups. Conditions and application criteria can be obtained from the City and County Childcare Committees, Pobal and the Office of the Minister for Children. 

*Forms* 

Those wishing to apply for capital grants should contact their local City or County Childcare Committee
For registration with the Health Servcies Executive - the Health Services Executive.
*Legislation *

Particularly relevant to creches are: 

Childcare Act 1991.
Childcare Regulations 1996 and the 1997 amendment to these.
*More Information* 

Pobal
Department of Health & Children
Department of Justice, Equality & Law Reform
Health Service Executive
IPPA - The Early Childhood Organisation
National Childcare & Nurseries Organisation (NCNA)


----------



## slinn (10 Sep 2009)

Thank you Woodbine, I had found that information on the basis website, what I am having difficulty with is finding the specific regulations that apply to a creche.  I suppose my main question is the house we are looking to buy has a large detached garage that we would hopefully eventually convert to a custom built creche.  In the interim we would be using a large room in the house, I'm trying to find specific regulations in relation to that...

thanks


----------



## galway. (10 Sep 2009)

why dont you cantact a creche and ask them? as long as its not beside yours


----------



## sue97 (14 Sep 2009)

Your best bet would be to contact your local childcare committee and explain what you are hoping to do and possibly bring in plans of the building.

They will be aware of local competition and issues you might face. They may also refer you to the HSE Childcare Officer in the area.


----------

